# 486 as all-rounder? Your opinions please.



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

I am curious how the 486 stands up in terms of all 'round perfromance - climbing, comfort, handling etc. I've heard the 486 is a great road race frame that just didn't catch on in the States. And what's with the "tri" designation? Surely Jalabert didn't design his masterpiece with this in mind  . Your thoughts?


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*For what it's worth.....*

I've had mine for about 1 1/2 yrs and I like it alot, but I can't say that I have alot to compare it to.
It's my first carbon fiber frame, all I rode before was steel.
I weigh 185lbs and enjoy climbing, and it seems to do well in and out of the saddle.
If I had it to do over again, I MAY have got the 585 (about a pound lighter) but I still like the 486...
I DON'T think you can go wrong with a LOOK frame, the quality is GREAT... at least mine is BEAUTIFUL!!! (Grey/Orange special Edition).


----------



## vclune (Oct 26, 2006)

I have a 486 and love it, I originally bought it because I felt the 585 would not be strong and stiff enough for me, this was before they came out with the 595 and 585 Ultra model. Seemed they only had the 585 out for one year before it was replaced by the 595. 

The 486 frame weight seems high on paper, but it builds up to a very light bike. Integrated headset saves weight over other frames that do not have integrated headset. The bike is very stiff and durable. 

This year I purchased the 595 Ultra and made my 486 my TT frame. The 595 is as stiff as the 486, but much lighter. Best of both worlds if you can get passed the price. 486 is the best price for performance frame Look offers.

In my opinion.


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. Yup - choking on the 595 price though I'm sue it's worth every nickel.


----------

